# Named donor treatment abroad



## lindseyw (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anybody know if it is possible to get named donor treatment abroad? I know that this is against the law in France and Spain but would prefer the treatment abroad


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what do you mean by named donor?  I am using a known donor (a friend) in London.
L xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There's a bit of info here:

http://www.madreprovetta.org/view_documento.asp?IDdocumento=12


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

And this might help too

http://ec.europa.eu/health/ph_threats/human_substance/documents/tissues_frep_en.pdf


----------

